# First Trout!!!



## mlandrum (Dec 11, 2016)

One of the men in the church gave me some trout filets last week and must say they taste as good as my Altamaha River kitty-kat filets, so i went on my first trip Friday and didn't do too bad!!!


----------



## tidewater (Dec 11, 2016)

Not a bad first trip &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## trippcasey (Dec 12, 2016)

Sweet man! Great catch! Now you are "hooked"...lol. I bet that flat fish tasted mighty fine too.


----------



## jakebuddy (Dec 12, 2016)

Interesting am I the only one?


----------



## trippcasey (Dec 12, 2016)

jakebuddy said:


> Interesting am I the only one?



I guess so. Only one what?


----------

